# Adoption panel questions!



## rhi4n (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi everyone,

My partner and I are due to go for our adoption panel on the 23rd of October! So so nervous! What kind of questions do they ask you? And what kind of things should we be shown to be asking back?


Cant wait for the day..but dreading it a bit too! 

Thanks in advance

Rhian x


----------



## Starmaker73 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi Rhian

There is thread full of lots of replies on this topic if you wanted to have a look at that. Good luck for the 23rd. 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=312764.0


----------



## rhi4n (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks! Bad news today..panel cancelled due to not enough panel members on the day. I think this is a disgrace to be honest..they only have one panel date per month..and they cant even manage one day!!! We had to travel from North Wales down to Cardiff as it was..now we have to reschedule work and everything!? Not happy! Been given a date in November now..doesnt give you much faith though does it!


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

It's frustrating but don't let it get you down! We had the same thing happen to us (though it was due to missing paperwork rather than people). However we went the next month and got a yes.

Good luck

xxx


----------

